# Starting back up after 8 years- need some advice



## Dymo (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Growing up I had my first tank when i was 6. A roughly 1 gallon hexagonal tank with a dozen or so Zebra Danio's. Later on I moved to a much bigger tank, somewhere in the ballpark of 5 gallons, with a range of fish from beta's to sharks. Eventually my interest died down and maintaining the tank became too much and I sold it. 8 years later I feel like I want to give things another shot.

I did a quick search on the internet and it looks like things sure have changed. Hopefully someone here can help me out. 

I was hoping for something that can fit on my desktop, and am hoping to keep the cost reasonably low. I have about $180 but I'd rather not spend more than $100 if I dont have to. It seems like a 5G hexagonal tank would be perfect for me. They go for around $50 which seems reasonable to me and are supposedly very quiet, something I need as the tank will be in my bedroom. As for fish, I'm not really sure what I can get away with. I loved the I.D. sharks we used to have, although the Zebra Danios, guppies, beta's and angel fish were all a treat aswell. What kind of fish, and how many would be suitable for a 5G tank? Aside from that, the gravel, food, accessories and plants seem pretty simple. Is there anything else I should know or consider? Lastly, there's a local pet store near me that I can deal with, but from what I've read you'll get a lot more from a fish-only store, the problem is mine is over 50 minutes away. Is it worth the drive. All advice is appreciated. Thanks,

Tanner


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I do understand likeing the 5 gallon hex but you will be severely limited on what you can put in it. The ID Sharks if they are what I am thinking get HUGE and the redtailed sharks and angels get way to big for the tank you are looking at. I would suggest that you look into getting a standard 10 gallon tank and I know they might cost a little more but you will be able to do more with it. I would think you could get a 10 gallon in your price range.

10 Gallon Deluxe Aquarium Kit


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

U can't have tri color sharks, rainbowsharks or golden sharks. Those tanks are for stuff like neon tetras or fancy guppies. My girl has the marineland 5 gal hex with 4 guppies and 10 red cherry shrimp she also jeeps a java fern, java moss and a bananna plant it looka great.


----------



## Dymo (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, it looks like I seriously misjudged the size of the tanks. I just measured out the size of the 10G tank that Archer linked me to, and it's the size that I thought the 5G was! I did some searching and it looks like the only tank the fish store I'll be dealing with has in that range is this:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18525/si1379729/cl0/marinelandeclipsesystem12

Does anyone have any experience with this tank or one like it?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have that same tank in the 6 gallon size and never had any problems with it while it was setup.


----------



## Dymo (Aug 17, 2010)

I forgot to mention, I briefly looked through Kijiji and I can get used tanks in 20-30G for $50 and 10G in the $25 range. Is bigger actually better here or would it just mean more maintenance and work?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I feel that bigger is better as in more stable water parameters, heat, better filters and more stocking options. I dont think maintenance is any worse because if you do 20% each week its just a diiferance from 3 gallons too 4 gallons of a water change


----------



## Dymo (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a 30G tank available to me that comes with a stand,light,heater,filter(with replacement pads),black gravel, sunken pirate ship, treasure chest that blows bubbles, fish food, water conditioner and a ph testing kit. The person wants a$100 but I could most likely get it for $90 or under. Besides fish and plants, is there anything else I'd need for the tank, and is this even a good deal?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would try to get him down to $80-$90 and that depends on what the stand looks like IMO. I think its a fair deal once again depending on the stand another words is it just a 2x4 stand or a comercail built stand. I might mix in some plant substrate if you are going planted and you might need to add a little more light but it depends on what plants you plan to keep but in general just add fish to that setup.


----------



## Dymo (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, I'll be getting pics on Monday as the seller is away for the weekend. About the stands though, why should they make a difference? All I need it to do is hold up the tank, or is there something major here I'm missing? 

Regarding plants I was thinking of using fake ones like I used to to keep cost down, although I'm willing to look into them if it makes that much of a difference in the aquarium.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

As far as stands go. If its not professionally made to go with that tank or is banged up and junk, be wary. 

plastic plants cost more then real ones. there are tons of pretty much what I call "idiot-proof" plants out there.
Bigger is ALWAYS better both in maintenance, water quality, and choice of livestock to suit your tastes.(no pun intended)


----------



## Dymo (Aug 17, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> As far as stands go. If its not professionally made to go with that tank or is banged up and junk, be wary.
> 
> plastic plants cost more then real ones. there are tons of pretty much what I call "idiot-proof" plants out there.
> Bigger is ALWAYS better both in maintenance, water quality, and choice of livestock to suit your tastes.(no pun intended)


That makes perfect sense, I'm not too concerned about the stand since if it doesn't work I have the option to either use my current desk which I know can support the tank, or I could even build one myself (my father works in construction). 

That's interesting about the plants, so aside from possibly enriching the soil quality, I can basically plant and forget?

Lastly, from what I understand my water quality won't be very good from the get go, and that getting hardy fish at the start and then adding less hardy fish as the water quality gets better. In that case, the cherry barb along with another fish(swordfish or swordtail, I don't remember) would be suitable for now. Later on I could introduce one or more sharks to the tank. Can anyone comment on this?

Tanner


----------

